

10 minute Twilio hack to highlight O2 header issue - edlea
http://edlea.net/

======
edlea
It's not pretty, but the code is here:

<http://edlea.net/o2.js>

------
Tim-Boss
(Un)Fortunately this issue has been fixed as of 1400GMT today, cool hack
though!

